# You are not a bat!



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Normally I check on the birds as soon as I get home from work. Today I was behind schedule, I stayed an hour later at work, and had to walk home because of the massive snow storm we are having (almost two feet of snow!)

So it was dark by the time I made it into the bird room. And this is how I found Bandit sleeping (or at least trying to!)



Lol!! Silly Bandit! You are a budgie, not a bat! You can't sleep upside down all night long.

I scooped her up after the pic was taken and placed her on a perch instead.

(The poop you see in the pic fell off as soon as she was upright again).


----------



## CharlieB (Feb 9, 2016)

They look so funny when they do that 
This is Charlie been a bat on our chandalier


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh that is just adorable  funny little bird


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How silly! It seems she wanted to try out a new sleeping method  

When I was a little girl, I would sometimes get up on the night and sleep on the floor or on my desk because I wanted to see if I'd be more comfortable


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bandit Budgie Bat believes being Beautiful basically belies being Bonkers!

She looks just as cute as can be! 

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So cute! Look at that little face . I have one out of 5 birds who loves to do the bat regularly, he's not a budgie. I don't believe I've ever seen my budgies do that! I especially doubt Mink my English would try it, she's not real agile lol.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

out of my three Budget is the only one who will hang upside down, but it is when he wants a Belly Huff. they are so funny .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I see you got quite the surprise upon arriving home! Bandit, the Batgirl! 

I see that particular position many times with my lovebirds and as to the budgies, I have two great climbers that make very good use of the cage's bars and the cage's ceiling at times. Tito Junior and Goldilocks take the prize for being the most bat-like.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's so cute. I sometimes wonder how they can be comfortable in the positions they get in. My budgies don't often do that but my Linnies hang like that quite often and flap their wings like mad and then they love for me to mist them in that position.


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe bandit had a dream that her cage was upside down!

Mark


----------



## Comet (Jan 5, 2016)

Haha that's cool. This is Comet trying to join in at being a bat too.


----------

